# PC boots to blackscreen



## colebled (Apr 10, 2016)

That's about it. I can't turn it off all the way by myself, I have to wait a few hours for it to do it by itself. When I turn it on I get ASUS logo, and if I press F2 for setup screen it switches to a blackscreen with nothing on it other than my cursor. If I wait for it to turn on and don't press F2 the same thing happens. I can turn on narrator mode with windows key+enter, but that's about it. I'm running Windows 10 on this computer: https://jet.com/product/detail/24e1...MZPaQZGQSUSjW2OPmAkR4Ou6u4iUK99oj6BoCtinw_wcB
Edit: I can use keybaord commands with the windows key, but that's it. So I can turn on narrator, magnifier, with windows key+enter or windows key+plus sign, but I can't open task manager with ctrl+shift+esc or do anything with alt+f4. I don't know if that will help, or if there's anything you can do with the windows key, but that's all I can get out of it right now.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the exact model of the ASUS PC
is the link the model 
ASUS ET1620IUTT-C1 15.6" ALL IN 1 TOUCH PC

Did anything happen prior to this issue - any software installed

Did the PC come with windows 10 - or is this an upgrade 

The screen works and displays the ASUS Logo 
BUT entering the setup - nothing appears on the screen 
and in windows - nothing appears on the screen 

You can do a factory restore - by tapping F9 as the PC starts 
That may give an option to restore to a previous date 

do you have all your data backed up


----------



## hpmbot149 (Dec 28, 2015)

What you done to the PC before starting that problem?
Do you upgraded to Windows 10 or came with it?


----------



## colebled (Apr 10, 2016)

hpmbot149 said:


> What you done to the PC before starting that problem?
> Do you upgraded to Windows 10 or came with it?


I haven't done anything to it other than download things on it, and I'm pretty sure I don't have malware because I've been using Webroot since I got it.
I upgraded to Windows 10 2 months ago, and it worked fine.


----------



## colebled (Apr 10, 2016)

etaf said:


> whats the exact model of the ASUS PC
> is the link the model
> ASUS ET1620IUTT-C1 15.6" ALL IN 1 TOUCH PC
> 
> ...


Sorry, the exact mode is Asus Portable All-in-One PC PT2002.
I installed a few things here and there, but I had a security software installed since I first got it (webroot).
Yes, the screen works, I can move my mouse around without it flashing, but when I try to enter the setup or windows nothing appears. Just a black screen with a mouse.
I'm pretty sure my data isn't backed up, but I don't mind reinstalling things if it isn't too harmful. I'm gonna wait a few days, and if none of the suggestions work I will try a factory restore.


----------



## colebled (Apr 10, 2016)

etaf said:


> whats the exact model of the ASUS PC
> is the link the model
> ASUS ET1620IUTT-C1 15.6" ALL IN 1 TOUCH PC
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just factory reset it. Had all my data, just needed to restore my driver.


----------



## hpmbot149 (Dec 28, 2015)

Is your graphics card working well ?
I recommend you to test it on another system.


----------



## Alexv107 (Apr 17, 2016)

What do I need if I've made the mistake of resetting all drives during a reset on my Asus 550. If I f2, I do get the blue screen with the menus on top. But am affraid to mess it up more than what it is. If I f9, it will go to the blue screen that says "Choose an option ". If I choose"Troubleshoot" then "keep my files"or"Remove everything", it goes to "getting ready". Then it "resetting this PC 1%" with the standby circle spinning. After. A few minutes it says "There was a problem resetting your PC......PLEASE HELP!


----------



## hpmbot149 (Dec 28, 2015)

Are you sure about your disk permissions and accesibility to the system?


----------



## Alexv107 (Apr 17, 2016)

hpmbot149 said:


> Are you sure about your disk permissions and accesibility to the system?


Can you please dumb it down for me a bit?what? I can get the f2 & f9 menu. What do I need after that if it still doesn't want to boot.


----------



## Alexv107 (Apr 17, 2016)

When I try to boot it says...something went wrong with reset .


----------



## Alexv107 (Apr 17, 2016)

hpmbot149: Can I buy like win8 or 10 on cdrom and feed it to the laptop. Would this be sufficient?


----------



## hpmbot149 (Dec 28, 2015)

I like to know how you tried to restore your PC? Using a Windows 10 Installation disk or Rescue disk or a Recover disk or what else?


----------



## Alexv107 (Apr 17, 2016)

I have not tried to restart my computer with those. I'm asking which one should it be what do I need that's what I'm asking.


----------



## Alexv107 (Apr 17, 2016)

More important, has this ever happened to you ?what experience do you have may I ask.


----------



## hpmbot149 (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes I recommend clean-reinstalling of a Windows 10 OS again using a Installation DVD ROM.not a CD ROM to that Touch PC.
I also have experiences with that like problems.


----------



## Alexv107 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you much. Walmart has a windows 8 rom. I would rather not get win 10. I liked Windows 8 that came with the laptop.


----------



## hpmbot149 (Dec 28, 2015)

Is your laptop has a BIOS Capture Utility to capture the error you geting while you trying to reset?
What is the error code you getting?


----------



## Alexv107 (Apr 17, 2016)

No error codes. Just says problem with reset. Any idead on that?


----------



## hpmbot149 (Dec 28, 2015)

How do you tried to reset ?
You told you don't tried with any installation disks.
It mean if you tried a system restore?


----------



## Alexv107 (Apr 17, 2016)

No. How does one do a system restore. I don't have any backup disk


----------



## hpmbot149 (Dec 28, 2015)

Then what do you mean by the reset? What did you tried to reset? The OS or something else?


----------



## Alexv107 (Apr 17, 2016)

I spoke to ASUS and they went through a startup while on the phone. Went to the f2 menu and found out I lost the OS so they said to get a disk of windows 8,8.1 or 10. That should do the trick. What do you say? And thanks again for your input.


----------



## hpmbot149 (Dec 28, 2015)

I recommend Windows 8.1 DVD


----------

